# Chicken bone!



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, Izzy has eaten a cooked chicken bone, tried to get it off her, so of course she "crunched it" and swallowed it!

It happened about 4 hours ago, she seems fine, has eaten normally, hasn't pooped yet.

I know I need to watch her for vomiting, constipation, passing blood etc. I am so worried about her!

Help!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! :O i hope she will be ok! :O x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What a little monkey! I was horrified when Odie got a piece of a cooked chicken bone while we were visiting people. I was incredibly worried, but in the end of everything, she was just fine. It's definitely something that you want to avoid, but I'm sure Izzy will be fine too! You already know what to look for. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, sit back, take a deep breath and relax....

Most of the times there will be no problem with the chicken bones, because chi's chew them into very small pieces.
I would be more worried if you had a rottweiler or something, because they swallow very big and sharp pieces.

Just keep an eye on her the next 24 hours. If there will be any problems they will occur within the next 24 hours.
If she pukes more than 2 times you should be alerted and consult a vet.

You can give her some bread, this will protect the stomach and intestins a little in case your chi have swallowed some sharp pieces.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed, it's such a worry, best of it is I am vegetarian! We were visiting and she managed to get it off a plate. She responds well to the leave it command, unless it is something she really wants, then no chance!!


----------



## Sprocket (May 5, 2012)

Next time that happens and you catch it right away, you can give them a capful of Hydrogen peroxide to make them puke. It is too late for that now.

Hopefully she passes them safely


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us posted. Usually there isn't a problem. 

Watch for signs of blockage such as walking hunched over with head to the ground, lip licking (nausea), not wanting to lie down (restless), tender tummy, or getting in the pray position (a play bow with the front end on the ground and the back end up in the air). A dog with a blockage looks SICK. You will know there's something wrong. 

If she's acting normal, I would just keep an eye out.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is what I would do...but you need to catch it straight away...


Sprocket said:


> Next time that happens and you catch it right away, you can give them a capful of Hydrogen peroxide to make them puke. It is too late for that now.
> 
> Hopefully she passes them safely


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope all comes out right I know how worried you must be.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

A breeder told me that in case a dog is eating a cooked chicken bone, you should feed Sauerkraut straight after. I know sounds weird but apparently the Sauerkraut is "tangling up" with the cooked chicken bone and thus protecting the digestive system. I fed it Rocky after he ate a cooked chicken bone and it worked well. But you might have to wash it before and add some nice flavor so they will eat it.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

So far so good, it's been 24 hours now and she is happily playing with her toys, appetite normal, slightly loose poop but no blood. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, the diarrhoea has got a bit worse, but no signs of blood, I have given her some cooked rice now. She is playing happily and her appetite is good. Should I be worried about the diarrhoea? I feel quite sick with worry!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Try giving her some canned pumpkin--a spoon or two. That will be good for the tummy and help the GI tract get back to normal (it fixes both diarrhea and constipation). At least she is going and not clogged up. Just keep watching for blood in case and keep us posted.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I will try that tomorrow, it's night time here in the UK so shops shut, but I will get some in the morning. I get I'm such a panic when they are ill! I am a nurse and can cope with human illness, but fall apart when it is my babies! Logically I am guessing that diarrhoea may be nothing to do with it, but I am panicking. If she still has diarrhoea in the morning then I will call the vet for advice. Would a bone cause diarrhoea? It was only small so not a large amount of fat.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad she seems ok besides the diarrhea. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

MelanieE said:


> I will try that tomorrow, it's night time here in the UK so shops shut, but I will get some in the morning. I get I'm such a panic when they are ill! I am a nurse and can cope with human illness, but fall apart when it is my babies! Logically I am guessing that diarrhoea may be nothing to do with it, but I am panicking. If she still has diarrhoea in the morning then I will call the vet for advice. Would a bone cause diarrhoea? It was only small so not a large amount of fat.


I feel for you...I get so upset when one of the pups aren't well or I'm worried that they might have a situation going on....hang in there, I'm sure she is fine just a little off in the tummy from the bone.


----------

